# Just Starting out in NC



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource, Jon. Lots to learn, but great fun while doing so......good tasting too.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome to BeeSource!

That's a beautiful, well-executed hive stand set-up. Puts lots of us with more rough and ready stands to shame (like me). I'm hoping that your stand gets a lot of sun, despite the trees Shade can be bad news for bees in areas with a lot of small hive beetle pressure. 

Enj.


----------



## S4cruiser (Feb 14, 2016)

enjambres said:


> Welcome to BeeSource!
> 
> That's a beautiful, well-executed hive stand set-up. Puts lots of us with more rough and ready stands to shame (like me). I'm hoping that your stand gets a lot of sun, despite the trees Shade can be bad news for bees in areas with a lot of small hive beetle pressure.
> 
> Enj.


Thanks and totally agree on hoping this spot gets enough sun. Winter sun isn't an issue but summer and fall may tend to be shady...unfortunately this location is the only feasible option at this point.

I'll definitely keep a watch on SHB. I've got a management plan in place for them as well as mites. I'm excited for the experience and challenge!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! You need to provide drinking water about 10 feet from the hive with as much chlorine as the pool (hint:dip it out) Have it from day one or don't bother.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## S4cruiser (Feb 14, 2016)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome! You need to provide drinking water about 10 feet from the hive with as much chlorine as the pool (hint:dip it out) Have it from day one or don't bother.


Thanks for the hint on using pool water...makes total sense. Just need to remeber to keep it available for them!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Nice looking set up. Good luck this year.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

S4Cruiser;

You wrote:



> "I've got a management plan in place for them as well as mites. "


That tells me what I need to know about your likelihood of success with bees: you'll do just fine. Hope they give you as much pleasure as mine give me!

Enj.


----------

